# A-Plan



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Just had a quote from A-Plan.....best one so far!

27 yrs old, clean license (well it will be in february), 1 years NCD. Aberdeenshire postcode.

Car: Skyline GTS25T, 7k miles a year......mentioned the 18's.

£1215 fully comp.

pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Tattooman (Aug 4, 2003)

Abaddon, I bet I know a company who can beat that try Houghton Insurance they have insured me for the last 2 yrs and I have found them really good and really cheap for both my Nissan 300 ZX's and my GTR. *Houghton Insurance 01582 867763*. Post a reply up on here to let me know how you got on dude. Good luck.


----------

